# Vintage Fest and BimmerFestEast pix



## WileECoyote (May 7, 2003)

I made two galleries - one for the Vintage Festival, and one for BimmerFestEast. They can be found with some commentary starting here

The whole weekend was a great time. I took a boatload of photos I think the combination of the two events was pretty damn cool. I got some small video clips of an M1 on the track, too.

Lemme know what you think!


----------



## Clarke (Oct 21, 2002)

Nice pics Jon,Love the old Saab,Was it a 3 or V4 cylinder?(I had both) I belive the Russian car would be a Tatra limo for party officials.I really miss Limerock since I moved to Florida a great track for driving or spectating.I assume they still are not allowed to run on Sundays due to the local church?


----------



## WileECoyote (May 7, 2003)

Yes, Tatra is it.

I don't know about the old Saab ( I presume you meant this one? It wasn't a show car - it was 'slumming' with the rest of us patrons' cars.

There was no racing on Sunday, so maybe you're right about the church. Good to know!


----------

